# The Undying: A Novella



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Wilhelmina was just a simple child, a thirteen-year-old girl raised in a gilded-cage under her step-mother's snide gaze, and in love with the very first man that had taken the time to learn who she really was.

But when Wilhelmina is responsible for the deaths of two runaway slaves, that innocence fades; when she slaughters in cold blood with her bare hands and revels in the blood of her enemies, that innocence had been long dead.

But when one is an immortal demon, with hellfire that can be seen burning beneath the skin, one doesn't exactly have much innocence to cherish.

THE UNDYING is a novella of a short yet powerful tragic romance about learning to forgive and forget, or murder mercilessly in the name of true love.

Features an in-depth preview of rising cult-phenom author Amanda Hocking's engrossing and gripping novel, SWITCHED.






Try the sample - and if that gets you intrigued, then why not read the entire volume? There's nothing to lose 

Excerpt - Chapter 3: Broken - Stubborn 13-year-old Wilhelmina Shepherd is being punished by her cruel governess, Elizabeth Bathory, by being locked in the garden shed until she agrees to submit to her reign. Wilhelmina is determined to win this power struggle; she will not give in.

The night was long, but the day was longer. The sun was high in the sky, but I was trapped in the shade. I was locked inside of the small garden shed near the great willow, and though I desperately wanted to feel the sun on my skin, to get any kind of warmth through to the cold empty space inside of me, there was nothing I could do but peak through the boards.
There were marks in the planks, days counted by other girls who had decided to have a standoff with the witch of the tower. They had carved their names in the wood, and as I ran my fingers across the cuts and scratches, I drew strength from them.
I would last longer than Agnes, longer than Nancy, longer than Bernice, and Constance. Bernice had lasted the longest, staying five days inside without food or water. I hoped that meant that she had surrendered. There was no way that Elizabeth Bathory could get away with the murder and torture of a person. I prayed to god that she wouldn't get away with this. I would stop her from treating any other girl like this.
I had nothing but the soil in the ground to sit on, and so I huddled in the corner and held my knees to my chest. I tried my best to ignore the burning pain in my stomach; I was so hungry. I refused to cry because I didn't want to give her any form of power over me.
As the evening drew closer, the sun was low enough to shine through the boards. It was warm, and in this small gift from the skies and heavens, I saw Mr. Abberdean. I felt him there with me, and I smiled as I imagined him holding me in the dirt and reading his poems to me. He was all I needed then, and as the frigid pit inside of me inflated with nostalgic warmth in his image, I was certain that he would be enough to see me through this now.
The night was cold, and my mind was going stir-crazy and I wanted something, anything, to eat. I cried, and screamed for someone to help me, but no one came.
By the next morning my throat was dry and sticky, and I longed for water. I so craved food and water that I clawed into the soil and dirt because I had nothing else to distract me from the pain.
'Wilhelmina,' I wasn't certain I had actually heard Evonne's voice, I simply laid there and stared at the dark pieces of wood around me. 'Wilhelmina, please say something so that I know that you're alive.'
'I'm here.' I gasped, though my voice was raspy and weak.
'Wilhelmina, what on earth have you done?' she hissed with urgency. 'The governess was furious the night before last, and she won't allow anyone to come down to see you. The only reason I'm here now is because I'm meeting the postal boy at the horse stables. What did you do to upset her?'
'Nothing.' I told her.
'Wilhelmina, don't insult me by lying to me.' Evonne snapped. I was silent for a moment and I sat up, crawling to the small opening between boards where I could see her light hazel eye looking back into mine. 'What have you done?'
'I tried to get Mr. Abberdean's letters while she was having one of her monthly dinner parties.' I admitted. 'There was a man who followed me into the governess' den, and he had the key to her desk drawer. He told me that he would give me the key if I sat on his lap, and that's all. I swear to you, Evonne, that's all that happened!'
'Do you realize what you've done?' Evonne barked in a whisper. She hushed me as I began to cry. 'I know, Wilhelmina, I know. You would never do anything foul for mere letters.'
'What's going to happen to me?' I asked, frightened to my very bones. I had no idea what was to become of me, I just wanted to be back in my own little room beside my window reading Jane Austen and looking forward to Tuesday nights.
'The governess said that you may come out when you are ready to cut your hair. She will send Minus to make the offer this evening' Evonne said. 'Just accept the offer, Wilhelmina.'
'No.' I was firm in my resolve and no matter what torture I must endure, I would keep my long hair.
'Wilhelmina, I have seen far more stubborn girls in this shed for better reasons, and you do not want to endure the consequences. Please, just accept the offer.' Evonne said. 'It's only hair.'
'I will not cut my hair.' I told her sternly, as though she were a representative for the enemy army. Evonne gave in with a sigh and left it at that.
'I must go, I can see the postal boy now. I'll come back when I get another moment.' She stood and straightened out her dress. 'Please think about what I've said.'
I watched her walk away, and felt alone again. The memory of Mr. Abberdean had left me after a while, and I sat there, disoriented in time and meaning. I questioned if it was worth this torture to keep my hair?
Mr. Abberdean might have loved my hair wild and free, but where was he? He was gone, in another country, leaving me to deal with Elizabeth Bathory and the War of the Secession.
He abandoned me, and left me here on my own without any form of notice but a last minute goodbye.
That evening, Minus was at the door with the offer, just like Evonne told me he would be. I wanted to say yes, that I would cut my hair willingly, that this war was not worth a man who had left me with no sense of regret. My lips were ready, but I couldn't bring myself to give in. My heart could not forsake the only source of happiness in my life for the last four years. I was almost fourteen, and had never fought for anything in my life. Why would I? I had never believed in anything enough to put up a fight.
But I believed in love. Charles Abberdean was my love, my one and only, whether it was a friend or more, or maybe even nothing at all. He was the only tangible love I had to hold onto, and that in itself was reason enough to keep fighting, whether he was here with me, or thousands of miles across the ocean.
Again, I said no.
The next morning, Evonne went to meet the postal boy as usual and just happened to drop a sausage link through one of the wide openings in the boards. I was grateful for her 'clumsiness'. That evening, she decided to help the kitchen slaves by taking some of the leftovers to the pig slops bin, but she said she was so privileged that she shouldn't have to walk them all the way, so she left the plate in front of the shed door, just close enough for me to reach it. I was grateful for her 'laziness'.
But after four days in the shed, Evonne stopped coming by. In the mornings, I saw Minus walk out to greet the postal boy instead of my tutor. He would cast a sorrowful glance in my direction, but he wouldn't bother to stop or say anything.
Those few visits were the last I would ever see of Evonne.
Six days in and I had finally beaten Bernice's fort hold against the hag that dared to call herself a governess. But my victory was hollow, for I had no friend or comrade to enjoy it with. My stomach was numbed with starvation, so I didn't feel the hunger pains anymore, but I was beyond parched.
I needed water. My lips were cracked and dry, and my eyes were itchy from the dryness. And as the long and hot Louisiana days dragged on, the shade of shed and tree wasn't shielding me from the sun's heat anymore. I was trapped in a hot and thick shed with no water and no food. My skin was hot, I could feel it, but I could no longer sweat.
Minus came by that evening, and told me the governess' condition. Again, I refused.
Seven days, and I cried tearlessly to god to save me. But no answer came. The insects that burrowed in the ground could sustain me if there were enough, but even as I caught wandering grasshoppers in my hands, I just couldn't bring myself to kill them, to snuff out their lives and eat them. In my eyes, that would make me no better than the governess. And so I let them go and continued to hold my stomach in a ball on the ground.
Minus came by at sunset once again with the offer, and even added a few of his own words by begging me to accept, but again I told him no.
On the eighth day, I had nothing. I had no strength. No sense of time or day, up or down. I had no hope. I had no will. I had no sense of consciousness beyond staring straight ahead as I lied there, waiting for god to take me home to my mama and my papa. To take me to the crystal kingdom where I would forever be a princess, a queen. Where Charles Abberdean would read to me every night and he would be my king.
I closed my dry eyes and waited for death.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds interesting, and I love the cover; who created it?

Good luck with this book!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Gratz on adding a 3rd book to your siggy  

David Dalglish


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your new book, Ronnell!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

```
MMMMMMMMMMMMMddNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNmmmNNNNNNNMMMMMMMMMMMMMNmdNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMNNNNNNNMN-sMMMMNNNNNNNNNddddmNMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNmmmmNNNmddNmmmmmNNNNMMMd+oos+oNMNddddNMMMMMM
[URL=MMMMy://]MMMMy://[/URL].+o+dM:oMMMmdhs/..++o:omNMMNyyyNMNo::.:sNMMNs.o--++/:omd:.yddmd:s:-sNms+dNNdNm+s/oys+-hMMMMM
MMMMsdNd [URL=dMhhM:sMMMNmdmd]dMhhM:sMMMNmdmd[/URL]:`NMMdhMNNNN/`yMMMs.h/-+odmNN+N-:NNmh:/dd--mNMoyMs/Mm:oNMMModM:/NMMMMysMMMMM
MMMMNMMh dMNNM/sMMMMNhds.`NMMNNNmddN:`yMMNy.y-:+/smMM+m-/NNNNd`+mh`sMd/MMs/msyshNMM/Nh`mMMMMMNNMMMMM
MMMMMMMh dNMMM:oMMMMNdmms`dmmsMMNmdN: [URL=oNNMy-msyo::/NM:N:/mmmmN-:dms.d]oNNMy-msyo::/NM:N:/mmmmN-:dms.d[/URL]:mMMo`oh:s-:NM-do:MMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMh [URL=dMMMN:-+oyhhsmNy]dMMMN:-+oyhhsmNy[/URL] /+/+NMMMmh. /dNMo.hssNmm/+M:N:/mmmmN-:mdN-.smMMo`mh`M: :m`s+hMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMd [URL=dMNNN:sNNmms:dh+]dMNNN:sNNmms:dh+[/URL] dNmodmNmoh. ommMy.msommNN/h:N:/NNNMN.+Nmmo NNMN/.Mh Mm: -`syhMMMMNsosNMMMM
MMMMMMMd dNNNN/oNNNmo-dh+ dmNmhmN+mM- [URL=sNNNy-MysNmNmd::M]sNNNy-MysNmNmd::M[/URL]:/NNMMh`mMNmo`NNNs`.md MMm- `hm/sMMMMM-sNNMMM
MMMMMMMd dMNNN-oMNNNs-mds dNNN/MM:NM+ :NNm/oMyomdmddo`M-:NNNd:hMMNmo [URL=mNd-:.mh]mNd-:.mh[/URL] MNMm- hMs`sNMMm.oNMMMM
[URL=MMMMNMm+.omMMy-:hNNNs-Nd/-++//+NN+hNNs-/+/omMh:yNmmmd.d..://odMMMMy/.+h++:-s+.oMNMd-dMMh//++++dNMMMM]MMMMNMm+.omMMy-:hNNNs-Nd/-++//+NN+hNNs-/+/omMh:yNmmmd.d..://odMMMMy/.+h++:-s+.oMNMd-dMMh//++++dNMMMM[/URL]
[URL=MMNNNMMNNNMMMNdddmmNh+hNNNmmddmNNd:hNMNmmmmdmddmmhyyo+yyhhhyyhdNMMNdmdy+mmmmmmdNNNMNNMMMMNNNMNNMMMMM]MMNNNMMNNNMMMNdddmmNh+hNNNmmddmNNd:hNMNmmmmdmddmmhyyo+yyhhhyyhdNMMNdmdy+mmmmmmdNNNMNNMMMMNNNMNNMMMMM[/URL]
MMNMMMMMMMMNMNNNNmNNMMNNNNNNmNNNNmdo+sdNNmmmds++/+shmMMNNMMMMNmyhNMNmd+mNMMMMMNmNNMMNMMMMMMNMNMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNmmNNMNNNMMMMMMMMMNNMdsoshyssyoyhhdNmmmmmmmMMMMMMdyNNmodmNNMMMMMmNNNMMMMMMMNNNNNMMNNM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNMMNNMMMMNNNMMMMmhNNNNNMNmmmNNNNNNMMNNNmNMMMMMMNydmsNMNNNMMMMMmmNMMMMMMMNmmmNNNmmNM
MMNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNMMNmNMNNNNNNNNmddmmNMMMMMMMNMMMMNmmyysNMMMMMMMMMNdmNMMMMMMNNNMMMNNmNNM
MNmmNNNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNMMNddmNMNNNmmdddmNMMMNNMMmMMNNmhosmmNMMMMMMMMNdmNNMMMMNNNmNNmNmmmNM
MMNmmNMMMMMMMMMMNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNmmNMMNNNmmmdmmmdmMMMMMMhhmmdyhmmmmmNMMMMMMNmmmNMMNNmNmmmNmmmdmmNM
MNmmmmmNMMMMMMMmmmNNNMNNNNNMMMMMMMNNNMMNmmdmmdhddddhNMMMMMMmhhdNMMMNNNNMMMMNNNmmmmNMMmmmhhdmmmmmddNM
MNmmdddmMMMMMMNmmmNNmmmNNNNNNNNMMMMMNNNmmmNmmddddddhmMMMMMNMMMdhdNMMMMMMMNNNNmmdmNMMMMMNdhmNmhhdmNMM
MNddmmmdmmNNMMMmdmmmmdddddmmNNNNNMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNmddMMMMMMNMMNNmmNMMMMMNNmdhhdmmmNMMMMMMMMNNNmmNMMM
MNdmNmmNNmdhmmmMNmmddhyyyyyyhhdmdmNNMMMMMMMNNMMMMMMNNMMMMMMMNNMMNmNMMNNmmNNNmdhhhddNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MNmddhmhhmNhmyydMMMho/++oossyyyyhhmmmNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNMMMmmNmmMMmdddmMMMNMMNMMNNMMMMM
MNNmmNNhyhNdydmNNmdmdso/://+sssssyhdddmMMMMMMMNNmNNNMMNNNNNNNMMNmMNdNMNNNNNddmMMNmmmNNNNNMNMNMNNMNMM
MNmhmdmMmdmmdNmyooosmm+sso++osyysssyhddmNMMMNNmhhhdmmNmdddddmNNddNNmNNNNNMNNmdmNNNmNNNmmmNNMNNNNMNMM
MNdmmhmdMyddNms+++sdh+/++ymmhhhmmdhhhddmmNMNNNmdyssydddyyyhdmmmhNMNNNdNMMMNNNmdmNNmmmmmmmNNMNNmNNNNM
MNdNdmhyNymhmmooosdsoo+/odNmho+-/++ymNNNNNNMMMMNs:::/sdhyyhhmNmydMMNdhmNMMddmNmNNdysoydmNdmNmmNmMmNM
MNdNmhhdNdmyhNyshmsooss+/++////.```.:ymNMMMMMMMNd/://+sdyyhhdNmddmMMNddmmNdhhhhhs++///shhdNNNmmNMNNM
MNdNmmhhNhyddmmdddyssyo++++////- ````.-/oshmNNNNms+++oshyyhhhdhmmmNMMNNmmdhhhhhyo+//osyyhmmMNMNNmmNM
MNmNMhhNmmdhdyyhhhhyso+++++/////` ```...-::/+ydmdho++osyyyyysodhdmNNNNmhhhyyyyyo+//:/o+sMMNdMMNmmmNM
MMmmNdNNMmMdddhysooo+++/++////+/.  ``..```/+--:oyyo++ooossoo+ohmNNMNmmNNdyssso+::-..`.-:syshmNNmmNMM
MNmmmmMMMNMMmhdhsosso++oo++/+///-  `````:sh/```./++/:///++++ohNNNMNNmhmMdo++/:..``````.:/:/yydmmmMNM
MMNmNNNmdmNdhsssyssssoooo+++////:```-+sNNd+-````..---:://++oymMNNNNNmhmms//::.`````````.::sNmNymMMMM
MMMMMMmmmmdddyysssssoossooo++////:/os/+mms+//++syso/:////+ooyNNmNNmdNNdy+:--.````````````.hyhs:+dNdM
MMMMMNMNNmhyyyhyysoooossoooo++/////::://+dNNmhyhho/://///+osyNmdmNdsdMmo/-..``````````````hho::+ydmM
MMmNNmmNNMdhyyyyyyssoossso+++++////////::/ydhhmNdho:::::/+shdMNhdds/oMm+:..``````````````.sy/yyyhhhM
MNmNNmmmmNddhhyyyysyssoosso+++++++////////////yNNy/...-:oyyodNNNmd+++d+-..-://+++o+/:-```.-d/o:/hyNM
MNNNNmmNNNhhhyyyyssysssyysso+++++++////////////oy+:--/shy+odNmmNMNy+s/+shmmNNNNNMMMMNNdo:/shmyoh++hM
MMNmNdddNmhhdhhhhhyyyyyyyssso+++o+++++//////////+++o+++++omNMMMMMNysymNNNNNNNNMMMMMMMMMMNNs/:+hdhodM
MMmmmNNNNNNNmdddhhyyyyysssssoooo++++oo+++++++/////+/////+mNNMMMMdydNNNmhyssssydmMMMMMMMMMMMmoh/+mNmM
MMNNNmNmdmmNNdhhhhhhyyyyyyysyyso+ooo++++++++++++///+////+mNNMMNmdNNds:.```````.-:smMMMMMMMMMMNhdyNmM
MMNMNmmNmmmNNmdhhhhhhyyyyyyyyysoooooooooooo++++++++o++//+smNNhhmMd:.``````````````-omMMMMMMMMMMMmNNM
MNNNNNNNNmmdmddhddhhhhhhhhhyysssssooooossso++++++++++++++omdshNNs.`  `````````````../dMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMNNNNNNmmmNmdmmmdddhdddddhhysssssooooooooooooo+++oooooohhodMd/:/-```-:.````````...:ymMMMMMMMMMMMMM
[URL=MMNMNNNNNMNMNNmmmmmdddddhhdhhhyssyyssysssssoooooooooo++oossmNs.+:/]MMNMNNNNNMNMNNmmmmmdddddhhdhhhyssyyssysssssoooooooooo++oossmNs.+:/[/URL]:`sydhh.```````..-/yhNMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMNMNNMMNMNMMMNmmmNdmdhhdddddhhyyyysyyyyssssssssoooooooooyNd:``+:/./dmNyd``.......-:/shdNMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMNMNMMNNNMMMmmmNmmmmdmmNmddddhhyyyyyyyyssyyyyssysssssymMy.```.+//:hmho..:`.-----:++oyhmNMMMMMMMMMM
MMNNNMNNNNNNMNNNNNmNNmmmNmdddddhhhhhhyhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyymMMy.`.:/`-/o+//:.`.:`..---:yyhyNNMNNMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMNMMMNNNNMMMMNNNNmmmNmmmmmmdddddhdhhhhhyyyyyyyhmNMMh.``/++/NMMh`-o/::-`...--:+shdNMNmNMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMNNNNNMMNNNNNmmNNNNmmNmmmmmdddddhhhhhhhhhmNMMMM/````/soydo.`+++````...--:oymhmmNmNMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMNNNNMMNMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNmmmdddddddddmNMMMMMMM/.``//oooss``-///s+:.-+s+/d+yhdmNNNMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMNNNNMMMMMNNNNMMNNNNMMMMMmmmmmmdddmmmmmNMMMMMMMMMy-.`d`.-/yooo/`:ddmhh-/++ymoshmNNNNMMMMMMMMM
[URL=MMMMMMMMMMNMMMNMMMMNNMNNNNNMMMMNNNNmNmmddmmmmNMMMMMMMMMMNs-.d-.+ds+.-s..hyMNm:/osohyhNddNNNMMMMMMMMM]MMMMMMMMMMNMMMNMMMMNNMNNNNNMMMMNNNNmNmmddmmmmNMMMMMMMMMMNs-.d-.+ds+.-s..hyMNm:/osohyhNddNNNMMMMMMMMM[/URL]
[URL=MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNMMMMMMMNMMMNNNNNNNNNNmmmmmNMMMMMMMMMMMMNo:/som-.o/:+yo/oshs+oo+/+hNhhdNMMMMMMMMMMM]MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNMMMMMMMNMMMNNNNNNNNNNmmmmmNMMMMMMMMMMMMNo:/som-.o/:+yo/oshs+oo+/+hNhhdNMMMMMMMMMMM[/URL]
[URL=MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNMMMMMMMMMMMMMNyo:/No-:yhh+sshmso/hdys+hdNddNNNMMMMMMMMMM]MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNMMMMMMMMMMMMMNyo:/No-:yhh+sshmso/hdys+hdNddNNNMMMMMMMMMM[/URL]
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMm+yo+N+sms-o+/sohh/:hNMNsyhmsNNNNMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNMMMMMMMMMMMMMNyoshsN/hyso:h://hoo::hmshhhNyMdmNMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNMMNNNNNMMMMMMMMMMMMMmooyddmsms/syss::/+///yhyhhhmmNmmmMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNMMMNNMMMMMMMMMMMMMNhooydNNmmhyoyhh////dyyhmsyhmNdNNNNMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNhsshdNmmmmshhmy++++s+ohsmmmNNmmNNNMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNmhhdmdmNNNmhmNshddddhdsshMMNmmNmNNMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNmmdNmdhyhmdNdmNMMMNNNNMMNNMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNMNNNmNNmNMMNMMMMNNMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMyNNyMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMsddMMMmyMNmhNMMMMMyNMdMMMMMMMMMNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMhNmsNdhhddsNmdyNmshdhMsddMMMNyMMMhyMMMMMoNNNhhdddymmNodhdhmymmMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMhNMMddNMmdsmmdymNsdNNModhMMMmsmMNhMhMMMMsMMMdNMddsMMMshdNNNyMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
```


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

En Garde! - When was the last time you've read that in a book?


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

H'rragh


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Congratulations on your new book!


----------



## JackCutty (Jul 16, 2010)

Great cover, and a GREAT trailer... what software did you use to create it? (Did you do it yourself, or have someone else?)

I am downloading the sample now, sounds good!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Well you have a brand new Kindle. You can't remember if you just bought five books, or six. So in terms of a purchase I have to ask myself; do I feel lucky? Well do I, punk?

~ I think so, it's a really great story


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

99 Cent Bump!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

I love this cover!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks M.R., I made it myself


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Buy me


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Buy me please?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

I just now saw the Trailer Ronnell.  That is fantastic!  If I could find some video of folks riding dragons and blastong people with Dour Magic I would make one too, but alas the footage I seek is rare indeed!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Bwahahaha! It's a new month! Sample me and absorb!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

It's FALL!!!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

October Fright Sale - 0.99 cents during the entire month of October! Happy Halloween


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

If you like a good beheading then look no further


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Do you like furious, love-torn, demon temptresses who live for revenge? Do you like beheadings? Do you like first love stories? Then this novella is for you!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Last week at 99 cents!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

A very short story, yes it's true, but it's still quite good if I do say so myself - I just did


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

So R'lyeh came up somehow... That's all I wanted to share.


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Man, the holidays are keeping me so busy I can't even bump threads anymore


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

So... What to say? Nothing has really happened in my life lately, nothing to really report...


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm thinking that maybe I can flesh The Undying out for the ABNA? It's worth a shot...


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Just because I think some of your posts on here are incredibly funny I am right now clicking buy now for your book _The Pocket Watch_ if I love it then I will most assuredly buy the next one in the series and this one as well. I was too lazy to find the thread for your first book, if there was even one, so I am posting this here to let you know you now have a new sale.


----------



## jessadia (Sep 27, 2011)

Where can I find a copy of The Undying for purchase? I have been searching for quite a while and all the links I have found are dead. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

